# Memory Lane at Trinity Pack Goats.



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

[attachment=0:1gzxtehi]IMG_13091.JPG[/attachment:1gzxtehi]

A walk down memory lane. This is my little man Wapiti at about five months of age. Tracy from Trinity Pack Goats is giving him a Vaccination before I took him home. Will post current photo soon. He is turning into a nice looking boy.

Curtis King Burbank WA


----------

